# To screw someone into the ground



## silvialxk

Salve a tutti 

In un dialogo tra padre e figlia, il padre dice di aver trovato una nuova fidanzata e la descrive così:

"This is the one that will finally screw your old man into the ground".

La figlia risponde ricordando al padre che lei non è un suo amico del bar, ma è la figlia, appunto.

Ok, ho capito il senso di questa frase ma non riesce a venirmi in mente alcuna immagine pittoresca dell'italiano che non sia troppo grezza... E NON POSSO tradurre con eccessiva grezzaggine 

Any ideas?


----------



## CPA

Be', secondo questo, potrebbe anche essere letterale.


----------



## Peninsular

Silvia, anche se screw non è tanto pesante, il senso in Inglese è sempre abbastanza greve!


----------



## silvialxk

Eh, è che a me viene in mente solo roba del tipo "Questa è colei che finalmente si scoperà a sangue il tuo vecchio"  Non è un po'... troppino?!?!


----------



## whi

silvialxk said:


> Eh, è che a me viene in mente solo roba del tipo "Questa è colei che finalmente si scoperà a sangue il tuo vecchio"  Non è un po'... troppino?!?!


"scopare" non è troppo volgare in italiano,specie se lo metti tra virgolette, come non lo è "to screw" in inglese specialmente in US. Credo sia la traduzione appropriata, [ma non a sangue]


----------



## silvialxk

whi said:


> "scopare" non è troppo volgare in italiano,specie se lo metti tra virgolette, come non lo è "to screw" in inglese specialmente in US. Credo sia la traduzione appropriata, [ma non a sangue]




Eh, appunto, il mio problema non è il verbo "scopare", è l'immagine rafforzativa, pittoresca... non è semplice trovare una cosa che non sia troppo hardcore!


----------



## luway

Qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi perché viene detto ".._into_ the ground" e non "_on_ (to) the ground"? Detta così, a me suona più simile all'ultima moda per risolvere il problema di sovraffollamento cimiteriale di cui ci ha parlato CPA, che non a un amplesso passionale...

Per silvialxk: andrebbe bene "sbattere"? (in ogni caso, eviterei decisamente 'a sangue', mi pare connotare il tutto di un grado di violenza che potrebbe non avere)

in generale, sul fatto che "screw" quando usato in senso volgare non sia troppo forte: (da un dizionario di 'Sexual Slang')

Screw, v.
copulate. This common term dates back to the 18th century. The sexual meaning stems from the standard sense of rotate into something. Though originally said only of males, the term has been applied to females since the mid-20th century. Quote: _"Christ says, don't consider yourself better than someone else because one guy screws a whole bunch of women while the other guy is loyal to his wife."_ (Jimmy Carter, Pla*B*y interview, Nov. 1976)


----------



## Peninsular

luway - perchè lo fanno con talmente tanto decisione che t'affossano, tipo martello pneumatico (imagino!)!


----------



## whi

luway said:


> Qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi perché viene detto ".._into_ the ground" e non "_on_ (to) the ground")


hai mai visto seppellire qualcuno "on the ground"?



silvialxk said:


> Eh, appunto, il mio problema non è il verbo "scopare", è l'immagine rafforzativa, pittoresca... non è semplice *trovare una cosa c*he non sia troppo hardcore!


se "scopare" non lo è, qual'è il tuo problema?


----------



## luway

whi said:


> hai mai visto seppellire qualcuno "on the ground"?



Scusa whi, non ho capito cosa intendi.. Non stiamo parlando di _seppellire_, qui, o sbaglio? Mi pareva stessimo parlando del verbo _screw_ nella sua accezione volgare, sinonimo di 'copulare' (da dizionario), atto che mi pare non si faccia 'dentro' il terreno. In genere, almeno..


----------



## rrose17

He's saying she's going to put me* into *my grave with all this sex we're having. I'm going to die and be buried. It's funny because screw also means avvitare.


----------



## Peninsular

luway - mi autocito!


Peninsular said:


> luway - perchè lo fanno con talmente tanto decisione che t'affossano, tipo martello pneumatico (imagino!)!


or alternatively, what rrose says above


----------



## luway

Thanks rrose  Now I can see also why silvia said she's searching for something different than what she came up with at first. Serve proprio un'espressione che veicoli la stessa intensità ma sia meno 'rozza' (dello  'scopare a sangue')..



Peninsular said:


> luway - mi autocito!



 Ti avevo letto, ma un po' persa nelle metafore non avevo inteso 'affossare' letteralmente! Mi suonava come un 'buttare a terra (perché sfiniti fisicamente)'. Dopo la spiegazione di rrose, sì, mi torna anche la tua (= mandare alla fossa), grazie.


----------



## whi

luway said:


> Scusa whi, non ho capito cosa intendi.. Non stiamo parlando di _seppellire_, qui, o sbaglio? Mi pareva stessimo parlando del verbo _screw_ nella sua accezione volgare, sinonimo di 'copulare' (da dizionario), atto che mi pare non si faccia 'dentro' il terreno. In genere, almeno..


forse è sfuggito a molti il senso della frase inglese, del tipo "I drank myself stupid","they stoned her to death" etc
in questo caso la frase analoga adatta sarebbe, se la conoscete *"I'll drink you under the table"*
In questo caso la frase inglese è particolare perchè è anche spiritosa e gioca sul significato letterale _"normale"_ del termine, che è stato sottolineato da *CPA* nel post #2.
La situazione è inoltre _oltremodo eccezionale_, perchè il traduttore [silvia] può vincere non un terno, ma una cinquina: difatti si verifica una combinazione fortuita, fortunata e fortunosa che si verifica ogni vent'anni, 'la ciliegina sulla torta': cioè lo stesso gioco di parole può essere ricalcato nella "target language", (anche se è un po' più difficile comprenderlo)
A voi il compito di decifrare questo enigma.


----------



## silvialxk

> se "scopare" non lo è, qual'è il tuo problema?



Come dicevo, il mio problema è l'immagine rafforzativa e pittoresca che accompagna il verbo, e che sia un'immagine non troppo rozza. 
Non ho idea di come io possa vincere la cinquina, perché non ho mai sentito nulla di simile all'espressione inglese in lingua italiana... Anche perché altrimenti non avrei sentito la necessità di aprire questo thread


----------



## whi

cercavi un'immagine pittoresca, non la vuoi rozza, nemmeno grezza, che traduzione vuoi fare esattamente?. come giustifichi poi, che la figlia si scandalizza?
Comincia a dare una traduzione qualunque, fedele, anche se non letterale, poi su quella puoi elaborare e possiamo aiutarti. Comincia con un ambo!


----------



## silvialxk

-- io chiedevo se a qualcuno potesse venire in mente un'espressione pittoresca non grezza e rozza quanto "scopare a sangue" che era l'unica che veniva in mente a me. La figlia non ha bisogno di un'immagine "hardcore" per scandalizzarsi, perché per farlo le basta anche solo il fatto che il padre stia effettivamente parlando con lei della propria attività sessuale, cosa piuttosto inusuale, no?

--


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> He's saying she's going to put me* into *my grave with all this sex we're having. I'm going to die and be buried. It's funny because screw also means avvitare.




beh, penso concorderei anch'io con rose , nel senso iperbolico che può avere la frase stessa.




whi said:


> forse è sfuggito a molti il senso della frase inglese, del tipo "I drank myself stupid","they stoned her to death" etc
> in questo caso la frase analoga adatta sarebbe, se la conoscete *"I'll drink you under the table"*



è proprio ciò che avrei inteso anch'io .. ma *to drink under the table* significherebbe _ti berrò fino a quando non finirai sotto il tavolo?_ (mi sembra un pò troppo letterale la mia traduzione )


----------



## whi

miss melancholy said:


> beh, penso concorderei anch'io con rose , nel senso* iperbolico *che può avere la frase stessa.
> è proprio ciò che avrei inteso anch'io .. ma *to drink under the table* significherebbe _ti berrò fino a quando non finirai sotto il tavolo?_ (mi sembra un pò troppo letterale la mia traduzione )


il senso non è iperbolico
ho citato 'I'll drink you..." come* struttura *analoga* non *come traduzione, devi cambiare le parole


----------



## miss melancholy

whi said:


> ho citato 'I'll drink you..." come* struttura *analoga* non *come traduzione, devi cambiare le parole



non capisco , quella frase che hai citato come esempio a cosa corrisponderebbe?


----------



## luway

silvia, non so se quanto intendeva dire whi fosse di questo tipo (relativamente alla struttura delle frase) ma a me le unica altra possibilità che viene in mente pe rora è di questo tipo: _"Questa è la donna con cui finalmente il tuo vecchio farà così tanto sesso/scoperà così tanto/tromberà al punto da (rischiare di) finire al creatore/finire all'altromondo/schiattare/finire nella fossa/andare al patreterno/restarci."_
Ieri non te le avevo postate perché la costruzione in parte cambia..


----------



## Peninsular

whi said:


> il senso non è iperbolico
> ho citato 'I'll drink you..." come* struttura *analoga* non *come traduzione, devi cambiare le parole


bhe, almeno in casi assai raro direi che il senso_ é_ iperbolico!


----------



## silvialxk

luway said:


> silvia, non so se quanto intendeva dire whi fosse di questo tipo (relativamente alla struttura delle frase) ma a me le unica altra possibilità che viene in mente pe rora è di questo tipo: _"Questa è la donna con cui finalmente il tuo vecchio farà così tanto sesso/scoperà così tanto/tromberà al punto da (rischiare di) finire al creatore/finire all'altromondo/schiattare/finire nella fossa/andare al patreterno/restarci."_
> Ieri non te le avevo postate perché la costruzione in parte cambia..



Grazie, mi riferivo proprio a un'allegoria del genere


----------



## miss melancholy

Peninsular said:


> bhe, almeno in casi assai raro direi che il senso_ é_ iperbolico!



Beh, ma con ''iperbolico'' intendevo dire che l'azione si sarebbe compiuta fino ad esiti esagerati.


----------



## whi

Peninsular said:


> bhe, almeno in casi assai raro direi che il senso_ é_ iperbolico!





silvialxk said:


> Grazie, mi riferivo proprio a un'allegoria del genere





miss melancholy said:


> Beh, ma con ''iperbolico'' intendevo dire che l'azione si sarebbe compiuta fino ad esiti esagerati.


non so cosa intendete per allegoria o iperbolico. la traduzione è sempre piuttosto letterale." , solo la costruzione è diversa: *gerundio o *"a forza di...."
sicuramente conoscete questo tipico costrutto
I drank myself stupid : sono diventato inconscio a forza di bere
I smoked myself ill : mi sono ammalato a furia di fumare, fumando=> l'esito è un male polmonare, un cancro

she was stoned dead/ to death" fu uccisa mediante lapidazione, fu lapidata a morte.
gli esiti esagerati sono nel testo: "a morte" , non c'è iperbole, nè allegoria
*
she*'ll *drink*   me........ *under the tabl*e => l'esito è l'ebbrezza
*she*'ll* screw* me into*/under the  ground* => l'esito è la morte. la fossa, la tomba, è nel testo letterale
*lei * mi porterà *.......*sottoterra,* alla tomba


----------



## Peninsular

whi - non penso che il concetto _to be screwed into the ground_ esprime un vero desiderio!
_Stoned to death_ è letterale, _bored to death_ no. Sarà pure possibile che qualcuno letteralmente _screws you to death_, ma non credo che è il concetto che il padre vuole esprimere!


----------



## silvialxk

whi said:


> non so cosa intendete per allegoria o iperbolico. la traduzione è sempre piuttosto letterale." , solo la costruzione è diversa: *gerundio o *"a forza di...."
> sicuramente conoscete questo tipico costrutto
> I drank myself stupid : sono diventato inconscio a forza di bere
> I smoked myself ill : mi sono ammalato a furia di fumare, fumando=> l'esito è un male polmonare, un cancro
> 
> she was stoned dead/ to death" fu uccisa mediante lapidazione, fu lapidata a morte.
> gli esiti esagerati sono nel testo: "a morte" , non c'è iperbole, nè allegoria
> *
> she*'ll *drink* me........ *under the tabl*e => l'esito è l'ebbrezza
> *she*'ll* screw* me into*/under the ground* => l'esito è la morte. la fossa, la tomba, è nel testo letterale
> *lei *mi porterà *.......*sottoterra,* alla tomba



Il punto è che nemmeno io ci vedo nulla di letterale... e' una metafora iperbolica, come sottolineava Missmelancholy, anche perché finire per terra quando si è ubriachi è una conseguenza assai probabile, mentre morire, anzi, addirittura finire nella fossa facendo sesso la vedo un po' più difficile... Tra l'altro il tizio in questione dice questa cosa con entusiasmo, è chiaro che... non ha alcuna intenzione di farsi uccidere di sesso  è solo contento di come lo fa con questa tizia.
Io poi ci ho visto anche un non so che di simpatico nell'immagine dell' "avvitamento", per quello cercavo qualcosa di non rozzo. (Per intenderci: to screw = avvitare ma anche =scopare, quindi c'è una doppia immagine, lui che fa sesso con lei, lui che 'entra come una vite nel terreno', o almeno questo è ciò che la mia mente probabilmente perversa mi ha suggerito )


----------



## whi

silvialxk said:


> Il punto è che nemmeno io ci vedo nulla di letterale...


ti consiglio allora di fare una domanda nel forum "English only", good luck


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao a tutti, 
Vorrei aggiungere una mia sintesi.
Il padre ha trovato una 'nuova' fidanzata - quindi c'è ne sono state altre.
Ma con questa la ricerca è finita - è quella giusta.


> "This is the one that will finally screw your old man into the ground".


Anche il significato di 'finally' da il senso che dopo questa fidanzata non ce ne saranno altre - questo a mio avviso è il punto importante della frase - il resto è lui che fa umorismo.


> mentre morire, anzi, addirittura finire nella fossa facendo sesso la vedo un po' più difficile... Tra l'altro il tizio in questione dice questa cosa con entusiasmo, è chiaro che... non ha alcuna intenzione di farsi uccidere di sesso


Infatti - come unire i seguenti tre concetti/giochi di parole del padre ?? :
- con questa fidanzata mi fermo qui e ben felice di farlo
- sc......ppiamo da Dio
- resteremo insieme fino alla fine dei miei giorni 
in un insieme che diventa una battuta goliardica e felice anche in italiano ?
Faccio un tentativo........ 
'Con questa qui il tuo vecchio andrà in paradiso.'
Mah ?? Potrebbe andare ??


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Bristol! Ma non è che dice _finally_ nel senso, dopo una lunga ricerca, non nel senso che non ci saranno altre?
Credo che il concetto è più rude di _andrà in paradiso_ - questo è uno che dice una cosa inappropriato alla figlia: questa mi scopa talmente tanto/bene che mi ammazzerà. E' per quello che la figlia reagisce scocciata.


----------



## whi

Peninsular said:


> * questa** mi* *scopa talmente* tanto*/bene* che ........... la figlia reagisce *scocciata*.


Ci sei quasi arrivato , peninsular, bravo, è ovvio che il padre sta scherzando e scoppia di gioia per aver trovato 'quella giusta', e la riprova è che fa quel famoso doppio senso a cui accennavo, per cui la frase letterale* è innocente*. La figlia non è stupida e si *scandalizza*, non si scoccia: papà, dove credi di essere, al bar, con questo linguaggio?
Questo il senso, la forma l'ho indicata.


----------



## BristolGirl

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Bristol! Ma non è che dice _finally_ nel senso, dopo una lunga ricerca, non nel senso che non ci saranno altre?
> Credo che il concetto è più rude di _andrà in paradiso_ - questo è uno che dice una cosa inappropriato alla figlia: questa mi scopa talmente tanto/bene che mi ammazzerà. E' per quello che la figlia reagisce scocciata.


Dear Pen e Whi - si sono d'accordo con voi. Il senso di 'finally' è anche 'con questa ci do dentro' o 'lei ci darà dentro' e 'finalmente ho trovato pane per i miei denti'. La reazione della figlia è un conto, ma giustamente un amico al pub riderebbe di gusto!!  E' difficile trovare una frase/espressione che funzioni e contenga tutte queste sfumature anche in italiano !!  'Paradiso' era l'unica parola che ho trovato che univa il concetto 'sc.....pare' e 'andare all'altro mondo'........Magari qualche espressione dialettale ??!!


----------



## whi

BristolGirl said:


> Dear Pen e Whi - si sono d'accordo con voi. Il senso di *'finally'* è anche 'con questa c*i do dentro'* ......Magari qualche espressione dialettale ??!!


Non sappiamo quali sono i rapporti tra padre e figlia, quindi non possiamo decidere sul senso di finally, penso che 'ci dò dentro' non c'entri,ma che finally significa solo che è l'ultima. L'espressione dialettale è fuori luogo* **, la traduzione è semplice, ho indicato un ventaglio, aspettiamo di veder cosa sceglie silvia e poi analizziamo la struttura italiana che traduca* entrambi* i livelli inglesi : quello letterale '_ mi avviterà dentro la terra'_ di CPA e quello idiomatico di  "screw me". 
I *due livelli  italiani *sono chiari anche a te.


----------



## Peninsular

Scusami whi ma non sono d'accordo: non credo che ci sono due livelli, c'è solo uno - _screw_ nel senso scopare. Qualsiasi altra lettura avrebbe connotazioni negativi (tipo _screw me out of my inheritance_, cioè fregarmi) e qui, almeno dal punto di vista del padre, credo che è inteso in modo positivo!
Come non credo che _scopare _fa pensare ad una persona Italiana alla scopa, nè _screw_ (almeno così penso) usato nel contesto di sesso verrebbe associato da un Inglese alle viti!


----------



## silvialxk

whi said:


> Ci sei quasi arrivato , peninsular, bravo, è ovvio che il padre sta scherzando e scoppia di gioia per aver trovato 'quella giusta', e la riprova è che fa quel famoso doppio senso a cui accennavo, per cui la frase letterale* è innocente*. La figlia non è stupida e si *scandalizza*, non si scoccia: papà, dove credi di essere, al bar, con questo linguaggio?
> Questo il senso, la forma l'ho indicata.



Whi, il dialogo viene da un film, e ti assicuro che la frase letterale non è innocente... Lui usa il verbo "screw" proprio con il significato di "scopare"... Non posso descrivere la scena nel dettaglio, né la trama del film, ma costui è un donnaiolo accanito, non riesce a essere mai fedele e la figlia lo sa bene. In pratica sta dicendo alla figlia che il suo criterio di scelta in fatto di donne è come ci si trova a letto, e la tizia in questione viene descritta qualche battuta prima come "a wildcat in the sack". 

La figlia è molto scocciata a prescindere per molti dei comportamenti di suo padre, in più lui gli parla della propria vita sessuale, e in più gliene parla usando un'espressione colorita, è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. DEVE essere un'immagine pittoresca.

Io comunque, per fortuna, devo dire, non sceglierò l'alternativa finale, this is up to someone else


----------



## BristolGirl

Cara Silvia,
Alla luce di questo contesto - ritornerei indietro alle proposte di Luway e userei  'ho finalmente trovato quella che mi tromberà fino alla morte'.


----------



## silvialxk

Infatti era la mia soluzione preferita  eheheheh


----------

